# re-baking brownies?



## powerdog (Dec 18, 2010)

I made a batch of brownies that I cooled and cut. They came out way underbaked -- more batter than solid brownie. 

Not that there's anything wrong with that, but I wondered if there's any possibility of baking them a second time, to firm them up. Or would that just make things worse?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Powerdog,

Normally i would say make ice cream topping out of it. But I have actually done this before.

Make sure they are not cold. Put them in a 400 degree oven while you wait. Keep checking. Goes against

all baking principles. They will start to puff in areas. Pull em out.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pan, you suggested making ice cream topping from the underbaked brownies. Would you break/cut the brownies up, then toast in the oven?

I know the cupcake rage is gradually giving way to the pie rage, but couldn't you use small cubes of the undercooked part to tuck into the center of cupcake batter? Or into the batter for a cake ?


----------



## powerdog (Dec 18, 2010)

The story ended happily, but not as expected.

To tell the truth, they weren't plain brownies. I'd had the idea of making reverse-s'mores brownies, so there was a layer of graham crackers at the bottom and a layer of marshmallows on those. I poured the batter over the whole thing.

I think maybe the crackers acted as an insulator, slowing the baking process. I gave the pan another 10 minutes at 400 yesterday, but they didn't firm up much.

The good part was that nobody complained, and the warm brownies were eaten by everyone. Some called them "pudding-like" -- anyway, it was a fun experiment.


----------

